# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Μεταστέγαση και νέο ταίρι

## komo

Μετά από την απώλεια του θηλυκού budgie το Δεκέμβρη, νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να πάρουμε ταίρι στο αρσενικό.
Επειδή όμως θέλω να πάρουμε και νέο κλουβί, θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας για το αν έχω σκεφτεί να τα κάνω με τη σωστή σειρά.

1. Αγορά νέου κλουβιού (προσανατολίζομαι για διάσταση περίπου στο 60x30x35)
2. Μετακόμιση του αρσενικού για να το συνηθίσει 
3. Αγορά του ζευγαριού του που θα μείνει στο υπάρχον κλουβί το πρώτο διάστημα και μετά μαζί.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το διάστημα από την απώλεια της θηλυκιάς να είναι μικρό και να πρέπει να περιμένω κι άλλο;
Θα προτείνατε να περάσει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα από την αλλαγή κλουβιού μέχρι να φέρουμε νέο πουλί;
Το αρσενικό είναι τουλάχιστον 1,5 έτους και δεν έχει αναπαραχθεί. θα πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι στην ηλικία του θηλυκού;
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και συγνώμη για τις απανωτές ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το πουλάκι που θα πάρεις καλό θα ήταν να είναι ενηλικο κοντά ηλικιακά σε αυτό που ήδη έχεις. 
Για την καραντίνα κανε μια αναζήτησή στο φόρουμ για να βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες. Σίγουρα δε θα τα βάλεις αμέσως μαζί. Η γνωριμία να γίνει σταδιακά και μιας και θα αλλάξεις κλουβιά έτσι και αλλιώς βαλε το νέο πουλάκι στο νέο κλουβί και μετά βάζεις μέσα αυτό που ήδη έχεις. Να προσέξεις από που το πάρεις και φυσικά να μη βιαστείς άμεσα για αναπαραγωγή.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Καλο ειναι το θηλυκο να μην ειναι μεγαλυτερο ηλικιακα.Εγω εχω lovebirds κ ειχα παρομοια κατασταση. Το αρσενικο μου ειχε πεσει σε καταθλιψη κ με συμβουλεψε ενας φιλος εδω στο φορουμ να μην περιμενω πολυ για να παρω ταιρι κ ετσι κ εκανα. Και βγηκε σε καλο.

----------


## Flifliki

Τα ειχα στην αρχη σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια διπλα διπλα, μετα εβαλα το κοριτσι μεσα στο δικο του κ λιγες μερες μετα τα βαλα κ τα δυο σε καινουριο κλουβι. Μονο παρτυ που δεν κανανε!

----------


## komo

Όσον αφορά την ηλικία, μεγαλύτερο δε θα είναι σίγουρα, απλά ήθελα να επιβεβαιώσω ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρότερο.
Και εγώ επειδή το βλέπω πολύ ήσυχο εκτός από την ώρα που είναι στο μπαλκόνι θεώρησα πως πρέπει να του πάρω παρέα.

Προς το παρόν ψάχνω να δω από που θα το πάρω (αν και ενώ ξεκίνησα απλά για ένα θηλυκό, μπήκα στον πειρασμό και για άλλα είδη παπαγάλων  :: ) και θα επανέλθω.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

Τελικά να βρεις από εκτροφέα είναι πιο δύσκολο απ' ότι νόμιζα (ειδικά αν δεν έχεις facebook...)

----------


## komo

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα.

Πόσο πιθανό είναι να συμβιώσει το budgie με ένα cocatiel στο ίδιο κλουβί; Και ρωτάω διότι μίλησα με εκτροφέα και μου πρότεινε εκείνος τη λύση αυτή γιατί μου είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα δεθεί με το ζευγάρι του, θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να το βγάζουμε έξω και μπορεί να γίνει και πιο επιθετικό προς εμάς.

H αλήθεια είναι ότι μου αρέσει το κόκατιλ σαν ιδέα αλλά δε θα ήθελα να τα βάλω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ο εκτροφέας στα λέει όλα αυτά για να πουλήσει ήμερο κοκατίλ από ότι κατάλαβα. 
Γνώμη μου είναι να του πάρεις ταίρι και όχι άλλο είδος. Αν ασχολείσαι μαζί του δε θα αγριέψει. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Οκ, θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο λοιπόν. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## komo

Να σας συστήσω και τη... Χιονούλα (έμπνευση τω παιδιών το όνομα ...). Είναι μαζί μας εδώ και μερικές μέρες, (ελπίζουμε να είναι όντως κοριτσι) και μπορώ να πω ότι έχει εξοικειωθεί πλήρως. Τρωει απο το χερι μας και γενικά δε φοβάται όταν βάζουμε χέρι,πλησιάζουμε κλπ.
 Επίσης πρέπει να πω ότι πραγματικά δεν πίστευα ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει τέτοια διαφορα προσωπικότητας σε 2 ίδια πουλιά!!!! 
Το "πρόβλημα " είναι ότι ο Κρίκος την ανακάλυψε σε μια πτήση μέσα στο σπιτι κι από τότε όταν βγαίνει πάει στο κλουβί της, ταίζονται και η μικρή όλη την ώρα ψάχνει να βγει και κοπανάει ταιστρες,πόρτακια  κλπ και ο αλλος όσο είναι στο κλουβί του κοιταει προς το μερος της. Λέω να βάλω τα κλουβιά τους δίπλα δίπλα γιατί νομίζω οτι τώρα που μόνο ακούει το ένα το άλλο και δε βλέπονται είναι λίγο μαρτύριο.  Να το επιχειρήσω;

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται για αγοράκι; Όπως και να έχει, να σου ζήσει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πανεμορφη η χιονουλα σου.....να την χαιρεστε.
Η καραντινα, ειναι απαραιτητη, και γνωμη μου ειναι, να μην ειναι ακομη μαζι, ουτε να ταιζονται......καθε πουλι εχει αλλο, μικροβιακο φορτιο......και για λογους ασφαλειας κραταμε τα πουλια μακρια....
Να ακουσουμε και αλλες γνωμες.....ομως.

----------


## komo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Και εγώ αυτό πιστέυω αλλά εκτός από τα πουλιά (που είναι απίστευτο το πως επικοινωνούν αν και δε βλέπει το ένα το άλλο) πρέπει να συγκρατήσω και τα παιδια....  :Happy:  




> Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται για αγοράκι; Όπως και να έχει, να σου ζήσει.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια κ εγώ το φοβάμαι αλλά ποντάρω στο ότι είναι μικρό ακόμα και θα αλλάξει χρώμα ο χαλινός.

----------


## ndlns

Αν είναι μικρό, ναι, μπορεί να αλλάξει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polina

σκετο κουκλακι!!! Να το χαιρεσαι! Τελειο χρωματακι!

----------


## Flifliki

Μπορείς να βάλεις τα κλουβιά δίπλα Ν αρχίσουν να γνωρίζονται, χωρίς να φτάνουν το ένα το άλλο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Από τη στιγμή που το αγόρι την πήρε χαμπάρι και έχουν έρθει και σε επαφή δεν έχει νόημα η καραντίνα. Βαλε κοντά τα κλουβιά και μετά από κανα δυο μέρες ένωσε τα. Όλα καλά πιστεύω θα πάνε. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Μια χαρα κουκλι ειναι ( θυληκο πιστευω κ γω οτι ειναι μικρο αλλα θα δειξει .. ναι εχε τα απο κοντα να γνωριστουν και ενωσα τα ειναι κοινωνικα δν νμζω να χεις θεμα απο τσακωμους κλπ ειδικα αν ειναι τ μονατου ιδιου ειδους στο σπιτι .. και αρσενικα να ειναι παλι δεν θ χεις θεμα ..

HelloWorld

----------


## komo

Είναι απίστευτη η αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς του αρσενικού, δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί έτσι!
Μάλλον σήμερα το απόγευμα θα τα βάλω μαζί και βλέπουμε.

----------


## komo

Για να συνεχίσω από εκεί που είχα μείνει,  τα έβαλα το επόμενο απόγευμα στο ίδιο κλουβί και τους πηρε περίπου 10...δευτερόλεπτα να εξοικειωθούν και να έρθουν σε επαφή όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. 

Θέλω να ρωτήσω, επειδή θα λείψουμε από αύριο το μεσημέρι μέχρι Κυριακή αργα το βράδυ, να τα αφήσω έξω να κοιμηθούν στο χώρο που τους εχω ετοιμασει οπου τα βγαζουμε το πρωι ή να πω σε κάποιον να μου τα βάλει μέσα κ ας είναι μόνα τους; 
Σημειωτέων, δεν έχουν μείνει ξανά έξω βράδυ και μέσα κοιμούνται πάντα σκεπασμένα .

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν υπάρχει τρόπος να είναι κοντά σε ανοιχτό παράθυρο για να ξεχωρίσουν τη διαφορά ημέρας- νύχτας, θα πρότεινα να τα αφήσεις μέσα καλύτερα. Ο χρόνος που θα λείψετε είναι αρκετά μικρός οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι πολύ!

----------


## komo

Προς τα εκεί τείνω και εγώ Κωνσταντίνα, ευχαριστώ.

Γενικά όταν χρειάζεται να λείπετε μέρες (πχ καλοκαιρινές διακοπές) τι κάνετε; Αν υπάρχει κάποιος να βάζει τροφή και νερό έχει καλώς, αλλιώς τι, τα παίρνετε μαζί;
Επειδή τον Ιούλιο θα πάμε 2 βδομάδες στο χωριό, αν και θα μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει τα βασικά, λέω να τα πάρουμε μαζί.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν λείπω 3-4 μέρες, είναι η μητέρα μου στο σπίτι να βάλει νερό και φαγητό όπου χρειαστεί. Μία φορά που πήγα διακοπές για 1 μήνα μαζί της στο χωριό, τα πήρα μαζί μου αλλά επειδή είναι πολλά είναι δύσκολο. Αν εσύ έχεις μόνο τα δύο μικρούλια, νομίζω μπορείς άνετα να τα πάρεις μαζί σου εκεί! 

Επίσης έχω άλλο ένα έμπιστο άτομο που γνωρίζει από τη φροντίδα τους ώστε να αναλάβει αν χρειαστεί να λείψουμε όλοι!

----------


## Flifliki

Κουκλάκια είναι!! Κ εγώ αν είναι για 1-2 μέρες τ αφήνω μέσα κοντά σε παράθυρο.

----------


## komo

οκ, σας ευχαριστώ. Έστι θα το κάνω.




> Αν εσύ έχεις μόνο τα δύο μικρούλια, νομίζω μπορείς άνετα να τα πάρεις μαζί σου εκεί!


Ναι, μόνο αυτά έχουμε και ήδη έχουμε σκεφτεί που θα τα βάλουμε...  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Ποσο γλυκια και τελεια φωτογραφια! Βαλε τη στο διαγωνισμο! Ειναι πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι! Αγαπω πολυ τα μπατζι! Ειναι διαολακια σκετα! Οσον αφορα τις διακοπες αν μπορειτε να τα παρετε μαζι ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλιως ενα εμπιστο ατομο οπως ειπε η Κωνσταντινα εστω για τις βασικες αναγκες τους!

----------


## komo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αριάδνη!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τη Χιονούλα ξαναήρθε και η...χαρά στο κλουβί γιατί είναι πολύ ζιζάνιο και παρασέρνει και τον αρσενικό στις σκανταλιές. Δεν αφήνει τίποτα σε ησυχία, τη μισή ώρα είναι στα κάγκελα και λύνει μέχρι και τους κόμπους στα σχοινάκια που δένουμε τα παιχνίδια ενώ το αποκορύφωμα ήταν χθες που τους έβαλα καρπούζι και μέχρι και το κεφάλι της έγινε ροζ!
Το αν θα τα πάρουμε μαζί στο χωρίο δεν τίθεται σαν δίλημμα, είναι βέβαιο! :Happy0045:  
Βέβαια, θα πρέπει να βρούμε αυτό το έμπιστο άτομο για τον Αύγουστο που θα πάμε camping και δε νομίζω ότι εκεί μπορούμε να τα έχουμε μαζί.

----------


## Ariadni

Εμ είχα θηλυκό μπατζι κι εγώ και αν κρίνω και από άλλους που είχαν πραγματικά τα θηλυκά είναι πολύ πιο ζωηρά από τα αρσενικά! Ασταμάτητα! Οπότε μπορώ να φανταστώ ακριβώς τι εννοείς.. 
Αν έχεις φωτογραφία το κεφαλακι της μετά το καρπούζι αλήθεια θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω! 
Τώρα όσον αφορά το κάμπινγκ που λες θεωρώ πως δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να τα πάρετε μαζί γιατί αν το κλουβί είναι κάτω στο πάτωμα ας πούμε θα νιώθουν πολλή ανασφάλεια και θα φοβούνται. Αν είναι όσο είστε εδώ βρείτε κάποιον φίλο ή συγγενή σας που θα μπορεί να τα φροντίσει εκείνο το διάστημα και κάντε του μια γνωριμία με τα μικρά. Εγώ όταν την άφηνα στη φίλη μου, λίγο καιρό πριν φύγω την έπαιρνα και πηγαίναμε μαζί στο σπίτι της φίλης μου για να εξοικειωθει και με εκείνη αλλά και με το χώρο. Και ύστερα δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα καμία από τις δύο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Να σου πω την αλήθεια δε σκέφτηκα να τη βγάλω φωτογραφία. Και χθες που καθάριζα το κλουβί την καθαρισα και αυτη γιατί μόνη της δεν...απλα πάει στην μπανιέρα κ πίνει νερό. 

Επί τη ευκαιρία, την κοίταξα και από κάτω γιατί είδα λίγο υδαρες τις κουτσουλιες (που ειχε αφησει στο πατωμα..)αλλά μάλλον ήταν από τα φρούτα κ λαχανικά που έφαγε τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες.
Φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο θεμα;


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Και η 2η που δεν ανέβηκε πριν

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται η ζουζούνα! Αυτά που θα έφαγε λογικά ευθύνονται! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Πως τα πάνε τα πουλάκια;

----------


## komo

Ολύμπια τώρα καταφέρνω να απαντήσω γιατί γυρίσαμε μόλις χθες.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μας έλειψαν και σήμερα θα τα πάρουμε πάλι σπίτι γιατί όσο λείπαμε τα είχα αφήσει σε φίλο που έχει καναρίνια και είχαν πολύ καλή περιποίηση.

Γενικά τα πουλάκια είναι μια χαρά, ζωηρά μόνο που όταν τα έχω μέσα αισθάνομαι ότι βαριούνται και δεν πολυμιλάνε... Μόνο σκανταλίες με τα παιχνίδια τους κάνουν.

----------


## Flifliki

Χαίρομαι! Ε τη βρίσκουν πιο πολύ έξω! Κ τα δικά μου όταν τα βγάζω κάνουν παρτυ!

----------


## komo

Το οτι μέσα σε μια ώρα το νέο σουπιοκόκκαλο έγινε όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; 
Γενικά το τελευταίο διάστημα, κυρίως το θηλυκό,  δεν τρίβει απλά το ράμφος της αλλά το σπάει!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Έχουν συνέχεια μέσα κ τώρα στο τελευταίο έγινε αυτό;

----------


## komo

Ακριβώς. Αυτό στη φωτογραφία το έβαλα προχθές κ λιγο πριν έβαλα πάλι καινούριο. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Τώρα να τους άρεσε περισσότερο;... Η μήπως χρειάζεται συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου... Εγώ δίνω ostex κατά καιρούς στο νερό τους.

----------


## komo

Και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο είχα κατά νου, για έλλειψη ασβεστίου. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, εχω πάρει κ το  mutavit  το οποίο μέχρι τώρα δεν το είχα δώσει αλλά λέω να το αρχίσω από αύριο. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Κακό δεν θα τους κάνει.

----------


## Esmi

Δεν είναι κάτι κακό και ανησυχητικό πάντως! Ορισμένες περιόδους του χρόνου θα παρατηρείς να το τσακίζουν και άλλες να μην το αγγίζουν καθόλου. Ιδιαίτερα στην πτερόρροια συμβαίνει αυτό  :Happy:

----------


## komo

Κατάλαβα. Οπότε θα τους ξεκινήσω και τη βιταμινούλα γιατί, όντως, γίνεται λίγο...πουπουλοπόλεμος στο κλουβι.

----------


## Esmi

Αχά ναι ακριβώς! Και τα δικά μου μπατζι τώρα αλλάζουν και γεμίζει συνεχώς ο τόπος! Οπότε κουράγιο με αυτό  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

